# Library Spotlight - Getgood Drums Modern & Massive



## Cory Pelizzari (May 25, 2018)

Get it here: https://www.getgooddrums.com/products/modern-massive-pack


----------



## sostenuto (May 25, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.getgooddrums.com/products/modern-massive-pack


 
This is a cool heads-up as GGD has a solid free Lite kit to audition and enjoy ! Modern-Massive seems quite fairly priced.
THX


----------



## paulmatthew (May 25, 2018)

How do you get tabs in kontakt? I see you had two in the upper part of the Kontakt interface.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 25, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> How do you get tabs in kontakt? I see you had two in the upper part of the Kontakt interface.


It's something Studio One has for VSTs.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 25, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> It's something Studio One has for VSTs.


Okay , Thanks ! I have Studio One but use Ableton most of the time and have never noticed that before. That's why I love watching you tube videos like yours. It's fun to learn something new everyday .


----------

